# Post inaccurate type descriptions



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's my contribution:






I never would have identified myself as my type based on this. 

Other types (7, 8, 9), do you think these are bad, too, or is it just me "being a victim" again? Guess I'll never be an adult like the 8s, right?


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

holyrockthrower said:


> Other types (7, 8, 9), do you think these are bad, too, or is it just me "being a victim" again?


YOU'RE NOT COOL STAY AWAY FROM MY CLUB! XD

I wouldn't have identified myself as a 7 either.

And he's clearly got an 8 fetish. Just look how is he swooning over the maturity and responsibility of Eights... and then pointing to Six when talking about subservience and Seven when talking about pleasing others XD


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

lol, not only was the Enneagram types at a party stereotypical, but the stereotypes weren't even right! rofl she made 6 sound like 2


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

aconite said:


> And he's clearly got an 8 fetish. Just look how is he swooning over the maturity and responsibility of Eights... and then pointing to Six when talking about subservience and Seven when talking about pleasing others XD


But srsly? If I thought that's what type 6 was all about, I'd have been one of those 6s who vehemently denied her own 6-ness on my Type Me thread. I can see why it happens.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Sorry to bump this thread but this description was just too damn good to waste. Jeezus my fookin a$$. Brings me some kegs! :tongue:
http://msml.hubpages.com/hub/Enneagram-Type-Six


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> Sorry to bump this thread but this description was just too damn good to waste. Jeezus my fookin a$$. Brings me some kegs! :tongue:
> Enneagram Type Six


LOL about the political parties. That's freaking gold.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

LeaT said:


> LOL about the political parties. That's freaking gold.


Yeah, that is some freaking dynamite! This is up there with the best. I fully endorse this! :laughing:
I gotta see what the other descriptions have to say now...


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

msml on HubPages

Here is all of his descriptions. If you were having a hard time finding them.

GO FORTH AND KILL!


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

PimpinMcBoltage said:


> msml on HubPages
> 
> Here is all of his descriptions. If you were having a hard time finding them.
> 
> GO FORTH AND KILL!


So he types Hitler a 4. 


> The obsessive tendency to see everything in terms of oneself is diagnostic of type Four, and Hitler’s sociopathic inability to relate to others as anything more than stereotypes of soldiers or Jews or middle-class political ballast is diagnostic of type Three.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

mushr00m said:


> Sorry to bump this thread but this description was just too damn good to waste. Jeezus my fookin a$$. Brings me some kegs! :tongue:
> Enneagram Type Six





> I have never seen a policeman or fireman who was _not _a Six. There is no other profession and type correlation that is so absolute.


lolz.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

> Unhealthy Eights become more and more paranoid and do not hesitate to attack their opponents or those they perceive as opponents. They can be incredibly vindictive and dangerous to their own society, mobilizing huge armies on the impetus of imaginary slights or diplomatic gaffes. Though they prefer a straight up fight, they may act covertly to get to their goals.


Isn't this something that CP 6s do as well? I thought the 8's weakness was that they believed themselves to be invisible, whenever they really aren't.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

PimpinMcBoltage said:


> Isn't this something that CP 6s do as well? I thought the 8's weakness was that they believed themselves to be invisible, whenever they really aren't.


Invincible.

But yes.

Edit: OMG, I just read their 4-type description for the first time.
http://msml.hubpages.com/hub/Enneagram-Type-Four

And um, yeah. When I read the opening paragraph, I knew right away I was in for a wild ride:


> Something fundamental has gone wrong for Fours, but they don’t know exactly what it is, usually. Whatever it is, fixing the loss is so important that everything else in life - work, social responsibilities, family, love, financial success - must be subordinated to the campaign. Despite a tendency to drown their sorrows in addictions, Fours will often cast a cold eye on simpler human pleasures, as if to say, “Why are you trying to distract me with all this trivia? Don’t you know there’s a war on?” For a Four, there is always a war on, and the enemies have breached the gates.


And God...:



> Fours are also drawn to religious/spiritual interests - atheists in foxholes and all that - and some may take on priestly duties or their equivalent.





> With Four as the main influence, they will be dragged around by their emotions, despite the insistence by their Five association that their mind is the key to solving their problems. But while the Four preoccupation with The Problem is in the driver’s seat, the Five’s devotion to reason is swamped. The smarter the 4/5, the worse the situation is.





> Under stress the 4/5 may find him or herself unable think in language. It is as if the thoughts are compressed and can only slip sideways through the mind, through cracks. The mind struggles and finally maps the “thought” to a symbol of some sort. Communication becomes something like solving a message contained in a rebus, where a picture of a bee stands for the verb “be”, and eye stands for “I”, and so forth. Don’t ask me how I know this; I’ll have to draw you a picture.


The thing is, I don't actually get the sense these were intended to be THAT funny.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

holyrockthrower said:


> The thing is, I don't actually get the sense these were intended to be THAT funny.


I agree, I actually think they were seriously written meant to be educational. Also, when I read the 5 description of how 5s look, I died a little inside. Not only does he use this creepy image of a man who looks like... he's related to Buffalo Bill and Hannibal Lecter:












> Five stay out of the spotlight, so they may make a low profile. They favor subdued clothes and personal items like glasses.
> 
> The 5/6 subtype may have a more physical presentation, with flannel shirts or other outdoorsy wear, and may spend considerably more time outside than the 5/4 subtype. 5/6s will also be more willing to engage with others. 5/4s partake of Type Four gloom to a greater or lesser degree, and may have a morbid turn of mind. In common with Fours, they are fans of fantasy and science fiction.


Flannel shirts and glasses?! I guess it's meant to accompany the image above... that all 5s are at health level 8/9 and so shizoid they think finding an intimate partner is making one out of human skin.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

aconite said:


> YOU'RE NOT COOL STAY AWAY FROM MY CLUB! XD
> 
> I wouldn't have identified myself as a 7 either.
> 
> And he's clearly got an 8 fetish. Just look how is he swooning over the maturity and responsibility of Eights... and then pointing to Six when talking about subservience and Seven when talking about pleasing others XD


I think that's because Katherine is an 8  I can see where he is coming from in a way but it's not very nuanced and thus it becomes stereotypical. Yes, 6s can look for security within a peer group but I think that's more of a sign of an unhealthy 6. Healthy 6s learn to let go. Conversely, CP6s can be the opposite too and reject everything and rather be seen as a social deviant but again, then we probably speak of unhealthy levels. 

I couldn't make it through the rest XD


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

Definitely an...interesting take on giving a glimpse of what 3s are like lol.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

holyrockthrower said:


> Invincible.
> 
> But yes.
> 
> ...












wHAT IS THIS PICTURE


----------



## whispers_the_wind (Aug 30, 2012)

^those pictures :laughing:

I think I understand a bit better now why I still haven't managed to pinpoint my type. Thank you OP for the thread. Good to know I'm not just in denial or intentionally sabotaging myself into not fitting into any one box.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

The types of Enneagram websites posted above make me uncomfortable. It's like a bunch of old people taking it too seriously and making it sound campy :laughing: They talk about it like it's some kind of secret cult herbal remedy that's been passed down through generations and now they're teaching it to their grandchildren :dry: I mean look at those pictures.










There's like a 90% chance imo that this was drawn by a lonely old person with nothing better to do on a Sunday afternoon :laughing:


----------

